# Quilted Belkin bags on sale at Target



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Saw them yesterday. Marked down to $13.98 (from $19.99). My store looked like they had restocked, all three colors (blue, pink, black) were available.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very Pretty!!!


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

very pretty!  Were these located in the electronics section?


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Elena said:


> very pretty! Were these located in the electronics section?


yes


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

These are really good bags for the price.  I got mine and DH's at Target (in electronics. at full price) - they are called the Belkin mini-laptop cases.  They provide good protection and the strap can be removed if you just want to throw it in a purse.  It has plenty of room for the K1 in Oberon cover.  You can also fit the adapter and a small booklight in but it is a little bulky then as there are no outside pockets.  Hubby carries naked K2 in his (not sure if it would fit with a K2 cover on the length).


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh boy, looks like a trip to Target this weekend.  Thanks a lot, enabler gwen!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

crebel said:


> These are really good bags for the price. I got mine and DH's at Target (in electronics. at full price) - they are called the Belkin mini-laptop cases. They provide good protection and the strap can be removed if you just want to throw it in a purse. It has plenty of room for the K1 in Oberon cover. You can also fit the adapter and a small booklight in but it is a little bulky then as there are no outside pockets. Hubby carries naked K2 in his (not sure if it would fit with a K2 cover on the length).


I have the plain neoprene case by Belkin (same size, just diff. material) and my K2 in it's M-Edge Platform cover fits in it perfecly. I'm tempted to get this quilted bag now too!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

My husband uses one of these for his K1 (with Oberon cover), and loves it. I have a beautiful BorsaBella travel bag for my K2, but I just checked to see, and my K2 in it's Oberon cover does fit nicely in the Belkin bag 

That's a great deal, my husband paid $19.99 for his!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I have this bag. It fit my Kindle with cover very nicely.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I ran by our Target on Fri. but they weren't on sale - figured oh well I'm here might as well get it.  Add it to my bag collection!ha


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

I went into Target on Saturday.  There weren't any there...    Maybe they are only at certain stores.  I see that I may be able to buy them online, but not for the sale price... Might as well splurge for a Borsa Bella bag... hmmm, thinking it over.


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

I've only been able to find the blue & plum bags. My K2 in its M-edge Prodigy cover fits like it was custom-made for it with no additional space. I've been carrying that strapless in my purse & it works great.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if the BORSA BELLA bags have more padding than the Target Belkin bag?

I currently own the Target Belkin bag and the padding is fair, but could be better. I'll upgrade to Borsa Bella if it's more heavily padded, so would like to hear from anyone who knows. Otherwise, I'll save my money for books 

Thanks!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, the BB bag has more padding.  I actually returned my quilted Belkin because the stitching was coming undone.  LOVE my BB bag.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks, Gwen. The Borsa Bella bag sure looks like it has more padding. In fact, the Belkin bag doesn't really have any padding, just a quilted fabric, as you probably recall. I don't need something beautiful like a BB bag, but it sure would be nice!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I picked up one of these at my local Target yesterday since they were only $9.98! Couldn't pass up that deal for a back up bag.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I got two more of the Belkin bags tonight at Target.  One of the neoprene sleeves for my dad's K2, and another quilted one with a strap for my K1.  (I now have two quilted Belkin bags, and one of the Belkins with the handle and strap)  

I bought my first two bags at full price, but am happy that I got the other two on sale.  My dad didnt think he needed one, but I wanted to get him a bag for his just in case he ever needs a little more protection for his K2, like if he goes on a trip.


----------

